# Meguiar's Light Wax Review



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?

Meguiar's Light Wax

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

This wax has been specially formulated for light and white coloured cars. Light Wax focuses on cleaning the paint and increasing the paint brilliance. This product cleans, polishes and protects your paint in just one step.

Specially formulated to gently polish away water spots from multiple surfaces.
Safe and effective on all clear coat & glossy paint surfaces.
Also great for removing light swirl marks.

PRICE

£13.99

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Peugeot Partner Tepee 2010 in Willow Grey.

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Well Car washed and dried and off we go.

First off like the applicator a lot, the microfiber material to one side aiding its cleaning ability greatly easy to wash out and this is actually washed from having been tested before hand by nick.s.










So first up hand application, steady.... I rather overloaded the pad with this amount...










Waste of product and creates removal issues, as takes longer to dry, and so thick you leave some behind after wiping off to then buff again.

I did half the bonnet namely the test section but still was able to do one wing and the bumper, the wing and bumper having a better thinner coat as most was laid on the bonnet.










The finger swipe test revealing too much had been applied to the bonnet ....










The wing however though was thinner and far better...










The cleaning ability with the supplied applicator with the microfiber surface is impressive, i deliberately tried on 2 very very old tar spots and these came off with a bit of rubbing...










Now taking one brand new Microfiber...










Buffing off certainly cleaned the paint...










Left the surface lovely and smooth...:thumb:

Could see a little bit more gloss to the surface despite being very over cast.

Now machine testing... So Hexlogic Green finishing pad...










Spread some of the wax on to prime the pad, and then added a little more and set to work at speed 3 to 4 with the odd blast at 5.

Product is much better on machine, no waste lovely thin coats.

After about 3/4 of the way round i had the pad at the point of saturation of product and had the odd bit of fling.

However working what i had over some more sections cured that issue.

Now all the vehicle apart from the roof had been done.

The roof really needs a 600mm to 800mm step to get up to it properly rather than the 300mm or so caravan step i have, ( i really must get a good sized step up platform ) anyway the off shoot is it does not get as much love as the rest of the bus does....:lol::wall:

So i wanted to see what the wax would do with just the short step and the machine reaching over it.

Impressed i was, the roof was very rough to the touch with a few other marks there and no reflections at all. Not easy anyway on a mid to light toned paint.

Although the roof when done was not super smooth un-like the rest of the vehicle, it was 85 to 90% there.

If i had clayed it before or after im sure it would be as smooth.

Im very very happy that it took very little effort to get a finish im very happy with, to a section that although out of sight and a proper reach, i know its good again.

Even getting some reflection to it...










Now the Towel certainly showed despite the fact the car was clean, that the Meguiar's Light Wax cleansed it very well...










The Towel was just as Dirty on the other side.

So All Done... Although it was very overcast so not the greatest picture...










Due to the overcast conditions i could not really tell if it filled or dulled the flake as the flake on a lot of cars is not easy to see unless full on sun at the right angle, and most look a solid colour anyway the majority of the time and i would sooner have swirls hidden under full sun than the odd flash of flake anyway.

However i did see the flake today in the brief spell of sun and no swirls...:thumb:

Here is the beading from Overnight Rain...










Not super tight beading and i was not expecting any, will see how longevity goes but for me its a winner just for its cleaning cleansing ability.

Now nick.s did his bonnet and passed onto me so dont know the full weight but i used about 14 grams and leaving about 184 grams, now say the metal tube was 50 grams ( that should certainly cover it ) then that still leaves about 9 more applications by machine so not counting any postage cost that is just under £1.40 per application... not bad at all.

PROS

Reasonably priced.
10 applications from a tube by machine.
Cleans Well
Nice supplied applicator
Great for machine application.

CONS

Hand Application can waste product and prove tiring.

CONCLUSION 

As a paint cleanser i like it, especially by machine.

You can use hand application but i would only use for localised spots if needed.

By machine its a simple fast application, easy removal after.

Less product used and nice smooth finish.

SUPPLIER AND WEBSITE

Supplier....Meguir's UK... appreciated.

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/420/Light-Wax/
*


----------

